# where can I get shell dweller cichlid for sale in GTA?



## smilodon

I want to keep some sell dweller cichlid, but seems they are rare on the market.
any know where sell them?

species like Lamprologus ocellatus, Lamprologus speciosus,
Neolamprologus brevis, Neolamprologus multifasciatus,
Neolamprologus similis, Neolamprologus meeli,
Neolamprologus wauthioni, Lamprologus signatus


----------



## aaronc

i have a bunch i am selling, its on the link to the buy and sell.

the following are shell dwellers

Lamp Meleagris - $15 for 2
Lamp Multis- $5 each
Lamp Ornatipinnis- trio for $35 (rare)

hope that helps.

aaron


----------



## aaronc

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28614

sorry forgot to link


----------



## smilodon

aaronc said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28614
> 
> sorry forgot to link


thanks alot
so you have Lamprologus ocellatus var Gold,
Lamprologus speciosus and Neolamprologus similis?


----------



## smilodon

I remember there is store in south Kennedy Rd, specially for cichlids.
anybody knows what is the phone number and open time?


----------



## Y2KGT

smilodon said:


> i remember there is store in south kennedy rd, specially for cichlids.
> Anybody knows what is the phone number and open time?


finatics aquarium store
599 kennedy road in scarborough (m1k 2b2)
closed monday to wednesday
open thursdays and fridays from 11am to 9pm
open saturdays and sundays from 11am to 5pm
416-265-2026


----------



## smilodon

Y2KGT said:


> finatics aquarium store
> 599 kennedy road in scarborough (m1k 2b2)
> closed monday to wednesday
> open thursdays and fridays from 11am to 9pm
> open saturdays and sundays from 11am to 5pm
> 416-265-2026


thank a lot


----------



## des

I have Neolamprologus Brevis if you're interested. I have 3 males and 2 females for $25. I'll give you shells as well. Let me know if you're interested. Send me a pm.


----------



## smilodon

des said:


> I have Neolamprologus Brevis if you're interested. I have 3 males and 2 females for $25. I'll give you shells as well. Let me know if you're interested. Send me a pm.


Do you have Lamprologus ocellatus var Gold,
Lamprologus speciosus and Neolamprologus similis?


----------



## des

smilodon said:


> Do you have Lamprologus ocellatus var Gold,
> Lamprologus speciosus and Neolamprologus similis?


No, just the brevis.


----------



## adrenaline

check with Mike at Finatics. I was there last weekend. I know i saw some osc. species. can't remember which one. but he has a few different species in stock. If in doubt, just give him a call.


----------



## smilodon

adrenaline said:


> check with Mike at Finatics. I was there last weekend. I know i saw some osc. species. can't remember which one. but he has a few different species in stock. If in doubt, just give him a call.


The tank is in cycling right now. 
I will go to his store next week. 
Thanks.


----------



## martelvis

*shell dweller*



des said:


> I have Neolamprologus Brevis if you're interested. I have 3 males and 2 females for $25. I'll give you shells as well. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> Are they still for sale and what is your location ?


----------



## Y2KGT

This thread us going on 5 years old. Closing thread to prevent further posts. 
--
Paul


----------

